# Mt. Wilson New Years Day Ride



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone doing it?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rocco said:


> Anyone doing it?


Nope.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Nope.



Nobody?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Not me.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My buddy and I plan to do an abbreviated version, heading down ACH instead of going toward Mt Wilson. We start in La Canada and make it to the 7-11 in Tujunga after 10 AM.

I started a related thread on this yesterday and even named you in it, Rocco! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=197882


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Social drinking is more important to me the night before. I might just go for a light jog in the afternoon and perhaps smoke some meat later on....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Anyone doing it?


which one?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> My buddy and I plan to do an abbreviated version, heading down ACH instead of going toward Mt Wilson. We start in La Canada and make it to the 7-11 in Tujunga after 10 AM.
> 
> I started a related thread on this yesterday and even named you in it, Rocco! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=197882



I'm planning on rendezvousing with the group at the 7-11 at about 10:30 and going all the way up. I'll take ACH down to get back home. I haven't decided yet whether I'll ride from my house to the 7-11 or drive, park and ride from La Canada to get just enough of a warm up. 

I did ACH up to Clear Creek on Sunday and today. Tomorrow I might do Big T and AFH to Clear Creek and then ACH down if I have enough time.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> which one?


This one: http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/annual/MtWilson.htm


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco said:


> I'm planning on rendezvousing with the group at the 7-11 at about 10:30 and going all the way up. I'll take ACH down to get back home. I haven't decided yet whether I'll ride from my house to the 7-11 or drive, park and ride from La Canada to get just enough of a warm up.
> 
> I did ACH up to Clear Creek on Sunday and today. Tomorrow I might do Big T and AFH to Clear Creek and then ACH down if I have enough time.


If you ride from La Canada and want some company, let me know if you want to meet my friend and me at the bottom of Briggs & Foothill, across from the 76 station in La Crescenta. We plan to hit that spot just before 10 AM before heading up and over Foothill to the 7-11. I will ride my Merlin and wear a white windbreaker. (It looks like pleasant weather is forecast, so no need to layer up too much.)

Feel free to PM me if that's easier. Other RBRers welcome. No need to ride the whole route together or even regroup. I'm not a climber at all and just ride my own pace.

~Fred (yes, that's my real name)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> This one: http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/annual/MtWilson.htm


of course once I ask I hear several people saying they're going! I'm considering it... gotta take it easy on NYE


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> If you ride from La Canada and want some company, let me know if you want to meet my friend and me at the bottom of Briggs & Foothill, across from the 76 station in La Crescenta. We plan to hit that spot just before 10 AM before heading up and over Foothill to the 7-11. I will ride my Merlin and wear a white windbreaker. (It looks like pleasant weather is forecast, so no need to layer up too much.)
> 
> Feel free to PM me if that's easier. Other RBRers welcome. No need to ride the whole route together or even regroup. I'm not a climber at all and just ride my own pace.
> 
> ~Fred (yes, that's my real name)



Whether I ride all of the way or part of the way to the 7-11 I'm going to still pass the 76 at Briggs & Foothill. I might have neighbor with me but I suspect he's going to skip it. 

I will ride my Time and I will be fat.

Marc


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco said:


> Whether I ride all of the way or part of the way to the 7-11 I'm going to still pass the 76 at Briggs & Foothill. I might have neighbor with me but I suspect he's going to skip it.
> 
> I will ride my Time and I will be fat.
> 
> Marc


I plan on taking it easy. We won't wait long at Briggs, so figure on 9:50 to 9:55. We aren't any hurry to get up Big T, but like hanging out at the 7-11 for a spell. Once the pace quickens at the first rise on Big T, I instantly go off the back. :yikes:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Rocco isn't fat. Just look for a very fast guy on a Time.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Climbed it yesterday. SO damn cold on the way down.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> I plan on taking it easy. We won't wait long at Briggs, so figure on 9:50 to 9:55. We aren't any hurry to get up Big T, but like hanging out at the 7-11 for a spell. Once the pace quickens at the first rise on Big T, I instantly go off the back. :yikes:



Sounds good. If I'm anything on a bike I'm a sprinter not a mountain climber so I'm only planning on staying within my zone and enjoying the journey.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> gotta take it easy on NYE



Yep... My girlfriend and I just heading over to friend's place in Venice, having some home made Indian food and few King Fishers. That's our idea of a NYE blowout.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

northcoast said:


> Climbed it yesterday. SO damn cold on the way down.



I only made it up to Clear Creak yesterday. It was cool coming down. Another layer and shoe covers may be a good call on Friday morning.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Joe Dirte said:


> Im in.



Are you planning on joining at the 7-11?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Yep... My girlfriend and I just heading over to friend's place in Venice, having some home made Indian food and few King Fishers. That's our idea of a NYE blowout.


...watch the sobriety checkpoints. Not that you'll be DUI, but its just a PITA.

been stopped on Lincoln on NYE before.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> ...watch the sobriety checkpoints. Not that you'll be DUI, but its just a PITA.
> 
> been stopped on Lincoln on NYE before.



Yeah a PITA is right... It'll be a big night for me if I have two beers and my girlfriend will probably sip off of one of them because she is pixie size and not much of drinker anyway.

I haven't found a checkpoint tip-off for tonight on LAist.com yet. I'll take 4th street back to the 10.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

rocco said:


> Are you planning on joining at the 7-11?


No,im meeting the rest of my group out at Griffith Park and rollin from there. See ya out there.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

help! I've ridden and I can't get up!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Good thing I chose the "easy" route*

Nice meeting up with Rocco (Mark) and Hollywood (Jeff) this morning for the tough climb. Two good guys, but not the sharpest tools in the shed, judging by their selection of continuing on to Mt Wilson. I opted for the short route and made it home to enjoy the rest of my afternoon. :shocked: Albeit on the couch after popping a couple advils.

Met Ron Skarin for the first time today. heckuva dude. He's got some impressive cycling accomplishments from the 70's and still rides strong today.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> help! I've ridden and I can't get up!



LMAO!

Me neither... just woke up from a serious nap. My girlfriend is getting annoyed because I've been hogging the sofa and she's been doing all of the house work. 

Did you guys eventually find an open place to stop and eat at?


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I left with the 9:30 group from 7-11 and there was about 40 people. I made the climb up to Clear Creek by 10:30 chasin down a couple guys and onto Wilson pretty much solo with a few guys behind me. After about a 1/2 hour I began the descent and on the way down I saw a whole nother group of guys Helens,Montrose etc..and a few other guys I recognized on the road to Wilson that werent in the group when we left. What time did that group head out? Is there two groups/depature times? My first time doing this one so I wasnt sure what the deal was. Had fun regardless.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> Nice meeting up with Rocco (Mark) and Hollywood (Jeff) this morning for the tough climb. Two good guys, but not the sharpest tools in the shed, judging by their selection of continuing on to Mt Wilson. I opted for the short route and made it home to enjoy the rest of my afternoon. :shocked: Albeit on the couch after popping a couple advils.
> 
> Met Ron Skarin for the first time today. heckuva dude. He's got some impressive cycling accomplishments from the 70's and still rides strong today.:thumbsup:



It was nice to meet you too. 

Honestly, the final stretch the top wasn't all that bad. I might even do it again soon.

You just reminded me... time for some Advil. 

BTW, do you know if Jeff (the other Jeff) went all of the way up? I didn't see him after Clear Creek.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Joe Dirte said:


> I left with the 9:30 group from 7-11 and there was about 40 people. I made the climb up to Clear Creek by 10:30 chasin down a couple guys and onto Wilson pretty much solo with a few guys behind me. After about a 1/2 hour I began the descent and on the way down I saw a whole nother group of guys Helens,Montrose etc..and a few other guys I recognized on the road to Wilson that werent in the group when we left. What time did that group head out? Is there two groups/depature times? My first time doing this one so I wasnt sure what the deal was. Had fun regardless.



I wasn't aware that there was a 9:30 group until I heard about this morning at the 7-11... Think Hollywood mentioned it.

The big group departed from the 7-11 at 10:30.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Did you guys eventually find an open place to stop and eat at?


we stopped at Don Cuco's in Toluca Lake for heaps of mexican food. Then limped the final few miles home.

Cool pics. That descent bombing the 'Crest made it all worth it!

nice riding with ya, and good to see Fast Ferd up there too. (*cough* *puss* *cough*)


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys definitely look weary in that group pic. You got the big view, too. Macho! Congrats.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

rocco said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a 9:30 group until I heard about this morning at the 7-11... Think Hollywood mentioned it.
> 
> The big group departed from the 7-11 at 10:30.


Gotcha! Will wait for the bigger group next year.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Joe Dirte said:


> Gotcha! Will wait for the bigger group next year.



Here's the information I was going by: http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/annual/MtWilson.htm


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco said:


> It was nice to meet you too.
> 
> Honestly, the final stretch the top wasn't all that bad. I might even do it again soon.
> 
> ...


Geoff did not do that final stretch to Wilson. He thought you were a strong rider, Mark. I did, too. I ended up riding harder than I really wanted to, so today's flat 17.5 mph avg ride was just the ticket to recovery.

Enjoyed the descent, as well, but not real pleased about how they carved the asphalt to recess the Botts' Dots reflectors. Makes cutting corners more hazardous. 

Oh, and it's Mister Puss to you fellers!:idea: Let's do another ride sometime soon.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

rocco said:


> Here's the information I was going by: http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/annual/MtWilson.htm


I kinda mentioned that info to my buddies I was with about the 10:30 regroup. Thats why I was kind of unsure about the 9:30 roll out. Live and learn. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I want to head over that way this weekend (1/9-10). Or anywhere else where the snow level will allow some sustained climbing. What's Baldy like this time of year? What other options do I have?

Anyone want to go? I'm good for either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> Geoff did not do that final stretch to Wilson. He thought you were a strong rider, Mark. I did, too. I ended up riding harder than I really wanted to, so today's flat 17.5 mph avg ride was just the ticket to recovery.
> 
> Enjoyed the descent, as well, but not real pleased about how they carved the asphalt to recess the Botts' Dots reflectors. Makes cutting corners more hazardous.
> 
> Oh, and it's Mister Puss to you fellers!:idea: Let's do another ride sometime soon.



Ooops... it's Geoff, not Jeff... I was wondering about the spelling. 

Anyway, Geoff kicked my butt. He was riding so strong that I thought he went ahead and started the final stretch to Wilson while I was regrouping with Hollywood (jeff) and Illyia. The temperature dropped quickly after Red Box. 

The next day I skipped riding and went for a hike at Joshua Tree with friends and doing easier/mostly flat rides since to recover. Unfortunately, I think I'm developing a cold now.

I agree that the recesses and the Bott's Dots are a bummer but typical. 

Please let me know when you guys want to ride again.


----------

